# Bán Thùng rác nhựa 240l



## Loan cnsg (29 Tháng chín 2021)

Bán Thùng rác nhựa 240l

Công Ty TNHH Công Nghiệp Sài Gòn chúng tôi nhập khẩu các loại thùng rác công cộng được làm từ nhựa HDPE+UV, Composite được nhập khẩu trực tiếp tại Thái Lan và phân phối trực tiếp trên toàn quốc.

Thùng rác nhựa 240l là loại phù hợp với hộ gia đình, Nhà trọ, Trường học, bệnh viện, công viên, ... Loại SG240 thích hợp cho gia đình có lưu lượng rác nhiều các khu công nghiệp, xi nghiệp, chế biến, khu nghỉ dưỡng,...
Sản phẩm nhỏ gọn, mẫu mã đẹp, chất lượng cao, độ bền theo thời gian.

*Thông số kỹ thuật:*

Thể tích: 240l

Kích thước: 740X600X1015 mm- tùy loại nhựa HDPE hay COMPOSITE

Chất liệu: Nhựa HDPE-Composite

Loại: 1 nắp kín(chức năng đóng-mở)

Bánh xe: 02 bánh (có thể tháo lắp)

Màu sắc: Xanh lá, đỏ, cam, vàng

Có 2 vai để nắm



Ngoài ra CTY TNHH CN SÀI GÒN chúng tôi còn có các loại thùng rác nhựa 60l 70l 120l 240l 400l 450l 660l 1100l



Chi tiết liên hệ:​CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN

1/ VĂN PHÒNG GIAO DỊCH TẠI SÀI GÒN

Địa chỉ : 154/1 Quốc Lộ 1 A, P. Tân Thới Hiệp, Q. 12, Tp. HCM

Số điện thoại : 0985.841.437 - 028.3849.6066 – Fax: 028.3849.6080

Web : thegioixenang.com/ Gmail : thamcnsg@gmail.com


----------

